# As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

As of today, May 1, fifteen52design will be on hiatus until further notice. We will not be taking any new orders, but will still be here to continue processing existing orders. We may still be reached at [email protected], or via telephone at 941.343.0477. Please leave a message and we will get in touch with you in short order.
As we’ve always felt the folks on Vortex to be close to family, and since a large portion of our business has certainly been via its members, I’d like to take a moment to personally offer those who care the opportunity to learn a bit more regarding the details involved in our decision to close.
First and foremost, any success fifteen52design has had over the years can be directly attributed to the fact we’ve had two of the best employees in the industry at our disposal – Steve Beheler, and John Hazel. As many of you know, Steve left us this past December to return to his family, friends, and previous job as sales manager for Spokes Etc. in Virginia. Losing Steve was a big blow to us, and it’s been known for a while now that John also wishes to move back to where his family and friends are as well – Maryland. We could certainly continue without Steve and John, and most likely we will, but anybody who’s known fifteen52 over the years can certainly understand what a monumental task replacing these two will be.
While losing Steve and John is difficult enough, there were certainly other factors involved as well. The market has changed over the past couple years, and I’ll be the first to admit we did not do enough to remain competitive. We clung too tightly to our original business plan, and simply did not make the necessary adjustments along the way. Call us foolish, call us arrogant, but the fact remains that we are paying a heavy price for our stubbornness. I’d like to think we see things a bit more clearly as of today, but is it a case of too little, too late? We shall see, and this brings me to discussing with you what we hope will be the future of fifteen52design…
Some of you may know that over the past few years we’ve forged a pretty good relationship with our local VW/Audi dealer, Suncoast. They’ve been more helpful to us than any dealer we’ve ever known, and for the first time in our existence, we’ve found a dealership that actually sees fifteen52 and its customers as an asset and not a liability. Two years ago, one of the principle owners of Suncoast Porsche/VW/Audi attended our Winter Treffen, and when he saw 300 or so VW/Audi owners just hanging out at our little shop, in tiny Sarasota, Florida, he came right out and asked us how our two respective companies might work more closely together in the future. We’ve been casually discussing some options since then, and I’m optimistic we’ve found some answers that will be good for everyone concerned, including fifteen52 and our customers.
Suncoast has recently opened a motorsport division (Suncoast Motorsport), and is nearing completion of their hugely impressive Marketplace showroom. Suncoast Motorsport will have their own separate showroom within, along with dedicated service bays and four-wheel dyno. It has been proposed that when the new showroom opens in late June – early July, fifteen52design will be there also, under the Suncoast Motorsport “umbrella.” We would be a separate entity and still cater to the very same customers as before, but we would also be able to provide the best in North American and European OE parts. Suncoast wants very much to be a destination for VW/Audi enthusiasts in general, as well as prospective VW/Audi new car buyers. We envision an extremely enthusiast-friendly environment, and the owners have even proposed having GTG-like events on a regular basis.
Certainly there are issues that need to be resolved over the next month or two, and definitely warranty concerns on fifteen52 purchased/installed parts top the list. But we’ve addressed these issues effectively in the past (anybody remember our SPSS program from last year?), and I’m confident we can rise above these issues, and really do something as of yet unheard of in this industry.
I’d very much like to solicit any thoughts on these developments, and Suncoast Motorpsorts would as well. Please email me at [email protected], or Suncoast directly at [email protected]
In the mean time, we’ve decided to close our doors until we can definitively say which direction will be the best for all concerned, and we thank you all for taking the time to read this, and for all your well-wishes today, and in days past.
Edit: Sorry to say, but fifteen52design will not re-open. Suncoast has opened their new facility and their Motorsports division is up and running as well. They are a Neuspeed WD and will soon be adding a bunch of new product lines to better serve the VW/Audi enthusiast. They are currently a Banner Advertiser on VWvortex, and you can IM rob_at_suncoast for more details.
_Modified by brad1552 at 3:07 PM 5-2-2003_


----------



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Good luck Brad. I'm sure you know that all true VW/Audi fans are behind fifteen52 100%!


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

You all will be missed...for the time being. Hurry back guys.


----------



## .xXx. (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (SalemNHGreenGolf)*

Good Luck Brad! I'm waiting to see everything turn out awesome! I know it will!


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (SoLo2pointO)*

Good luck, the "partnership" with suncoast sounds promising. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish I lived in Florida


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (.xXx.)*

Good luck to everyone, I still love all the work you guys have done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## assumedone (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Bolsen)*

Hate to see a good company go..
Hope you guys come back soon.


_Modified by assumed1 at 12:33 PM 5-1-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Good luck to you guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Verruckt)*

definently good luck brad!!!!

juston and cindy


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

I'm sad to see John leaving too, but the future sounds bright if things fall into place like you speculate. It's a great loss to VAG fans to be without 1552 Design, hopefully it won't be for long.


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Verruckt)*

I think the whole merger with Suncaost thing will deff. b a worth while move. 
Keep it gangsta


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (evol_mk3)*

Best of luck with the new venture!


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Verruckt)*

Thanks a whole lot for being a true enthusiasts shop that is/was/will be for the customers happiness, not just to make a buck. The VW community truly appreciates it. Good luck to you all in your future endeavors... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Verruckt)*

It sounds as though opportunity is knocking just around the corner....and it also sounds like a very unique opportunity at that. You guys have proven yourself over the years...without a doubt, and in some respects have carved your own niche market in the process. Having an organization like Suncoast step up to the plate and recognize those accomplishments can only lead to others following suit in the future.
Good luck with all that comes your way.......I tend to think that change can be good in many instances....


----------



## VWJETTABOY (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (vwsteve)*

Good luck to you guys and thanks for all that you have done. I was one happy customer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

Sorry to hear it. I'm pretty new to Dubs, but everything I've seen tells me that you are/were incredible craftsmen. Hope to see you re-emerge soon, and stronger than ever!


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (evol_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evol_mk3* »_definently good luck brad!!!!

juston and cindy

Thanks guys!
Juston - can I steal your sig?


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

All I can say is thank you so much for all the good thoughts.
I've lived and breathed this stupid business for the last 8 years, and to say this has been a difficult time for me and my family is an understatement.
But when so many people go out of their way to wish us luck, I very much remember why I've been doing this for so long, and why I'd very much like to continue to be involved in this industry, and Vortex specifically.


----------



## late_apex (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Brad, it is a shame to see this happen, many of your cars have been inspirations to the VW scene and I sincerely hope you can continue this in some form or another. It would be great to see dealerships start supporting our cause. If there is anything I can do to help launch the new plan, please do not hesitate to ask. 1552 has been fueling my enthusiasm for years now and I hope you can fuel a newer generations love for the cars as well. Like I said, if I can do anything for you please let me know. I would be more then happy to help you out promoting the new business or any projects you are stirring up. Good luck with your future endevors and drop us a line for anything we can help with.
Jason Jackman
eurotuner magazine
p.s. IM me if you would like my contact info so we can speak some more about the future plans for 1552.


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

I don't think anyone should worry, this will turn out for the best! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure Brad will be there to help anyone out still with any questions or help about your VW. Remember VW's are Brad's hobbies not his life, I know he still enjoys his VW emblems.







Good luck Brad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif -Matt


----------



## emphase (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Good luck! We know you will make a strong come back







! We will be there.


----------



## Mad-Dog-Tannen (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (OstTrefftWest)*

Brad, we've already discussed, you know I approve, for what it's worth. Thanks for the Collector's items too btw... can't wait to get them.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Roll on Fifteen52....
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gizo (Jul 9, 2002)

Good Luck Brad!!! Thanks for the Freedom Design spoiler I bought 9 months ago!!! still enjoying it.


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Brad, I'm sorry to see 1552 in its current form go. But everything happens for a reason, and there is a bigger plan that we can't always see. If Suncoast is seriously wanting to get into this business, then it sounds like a blessing is around the corner. 
IMHO the partnership could be a great thing for the VW world, especially for us enthusiasts. With your expertise in the aftermarket and mod world, and their resources as an OEM company, this thing could work really well for everyone involved. Including the customer. And from my past experiences with you, I know that you do your best to put the customers first. Suncoast has already made great strides in its original "partnership" with fifteen52, and this is bound to be great. Keep up the good work, and keep us posted on what's going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: (Mad-Dog-Tannen)*

Rock on brad







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI2.0 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (98silverGTIVR6)*

Best of luck to you and the company.. You pump out some amazing rides







Keep up the good work which ever direction you choose to go


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (98silverGTIVR6)*

Best of luck in whatever you decide to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUEL (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (shftat6)*

good luck to the future Brad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (DEGTIVR6)*

A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for 1552design, Brad and the crew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (DEGTIVR6)*

If you build it, we will come








1552 has always been to me the leaders in vision and innovation in the vw/audi scene


----------



## aavwannabe (May 10, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brad1552* »_
In the mean time, we’ve decided to close our doors until we can definitively say which direction will be the best for all concerned


as if they were ever *open* ... i knocked for 10 minutes after riding from Ft Lauderdale to Sarasota in a slow ass cargo van before John opened the door.






















Good luck brad, keep in touch.
p.s. are you still getting me that supercharger kit for free








BWAH AHHAA


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (aavwannabe)*

I know it is _impossible_ to replace longtime friends/employees but I'll work for you in a heartbeat. I'm serious.


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (VR6guy)*

As much as I am sorry to hear about this I know the move will be for the best. I hung out with Steve and John last year for a bit when I was down in Florida... Brad you were up in Naple or something... nothing but a bunch of good guys here that's for sure. Good Luck.
If you need a new sales manager I'd have no prob moving to Florida... nothing like a hard core VW enthusiast with a triple major in Management/Marketing/Economics..


----------



## Nik Pali (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (VR6guy)*








dam, this is just the kinda year it's been
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
whatever you guys decide to do, keep us posted
I've been tuning my car with 1552 since i first got a dub - and they were the only ones that would take the time out and really explain things to me. This just kinda blows me away







- 1552 was the one tuner i could trust - honest, fair, service was second to none
I've dealt mostly with John and Brad over the years - but i wanted to say thank you to everyone at 1552 for all your help modding my car and all the hours spent answering stupid newbie questions when i got my first dub








best of luck with everything - let me know if you guys need anything
Bruno


----------



## snott (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Fly952.0)*

dang i can't believe this !!!!!! well good luck brad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Nik Pali)*

Legend Brad...1552 will always be a legend.
PAtrick


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Blown Wide Open)*

Good luck Brad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure everything will work out for the best. You have a juge majority of the VW/Audi Community behind you. Drive on!


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Nik Pali)*

From VW Sport in the DC area to 1552 design in Fla., your company redefined the VW tuning industry and influenced countless dubbers to stretch that extran mile...your innovations and insight into the next "big thing" will be missed....just think....Konigseider, Projectzwo, Kinesis, 2 dr Mk4 Jettas, all things in our community that would be unheard of if it wasn't for you...heck, I remember you guys were one of the FIRST to have a Mk4 Golf in all it's 1.8t glory in that funky blue in Manassas back in '98. Truly a big loss for us all. As for not staying "competitive". when you stock only top quality stuff without catering to the "rice" element, you have loyal customers that you're actually able to focus on and take care of. That will not be forgotten. Come back soon, and I'd like to say that all of the cars I've ever seen you do have all been inspirations to me, and I hope that your new endeavor is successful....COME BACK SOON!!!!


----------



## ex-vdubn (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (dubdaze68)*

Damn this is a shocker! You guys still kick major a$$


----------



## Jonny123 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (ex-vdubn)*

Wishing you the best in the future, Brad. This all sounds promising to me. 
Here's to bigger and better things arising.










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Jonny123)*

Good luck to you Brad, Steve....and ok even John







We had some fun times, hopefully we'll still get to have some fun at the bigger upcoming shows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (BadasslilGTI)*

its hard to imagine the VW/Audi enthusiast scene without 1552 design.
i've drooled over all your cars, the ones from VW sport and 1552.
good luck in the future, hope your new ventures turn out great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















darvin


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Good luck to you all at 1552 Designs...........


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

We all appreciate the work your company has done.


----------



## 4SFEDTT (Feb 7, 2001)

Good luck Brad. I've enjoyed the work you all have done in the past for the VW/Audi community and I am certain your new venture will be equally as successful!


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (4SFEDTT)*

I personally wish you the best of luck Brad....
I had a great time at the winter treffen in 2002 and really missed not having one in 2003... So I hope that something can be worked out with Suncoast to make it happen in 2004... I know I will plan to make the trip down from NJ again....


----------



## bigmike101 (Nov 29, 2001)

good luck , your cars were always ahead of their time!!


----------



## JayB (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Once I learned of 1552 I forgot about the rest because everything purchased was stamped with the Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval. I will truely miss you guys because you were much more than Tuners,...you were family and that is something to be proud of. Anyone can sell something and some can sell more than others but you guys put something on the table that made us all proud of what we were doing. Yea, I'm a corny sort of guy but I've lost a great deal over the past year and a half and this news nearly broke my back. Good luck Brad, I'm sure that you'll find success right around the corner because that's where our destiny awaits. John,...good luck to you Sir Bling. You single handedly built the car that is pictured below. I'm going to miss you my friend. Steve, hope all is well and I really was kidding over that last bill.








*One last time with me and the X:* 








and for you wallpaper kind of guys:
http://www.faim-edu.com/jetta/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: 1552 Design*


_Quote »_Legend Brad...1552 will always be a legend.
Patrick

How these words ring so true and for those who don't know...you better ask somebody.








Brad - you know how we feel over here and we wish 1552 Design, you and your family the very best in your future endeavors. Now do what you have to do and get back in the driver's seat, you have cars to build my friend.








Best Regards,


----------



## RawNRG 01 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Brad, Adrien, Steve, John, man, Ive learned such a great deal from you guys!! From back in the day when you guys were in that tiny, tiny office in springfield, to when you moved to the bigger spot in Alexandria, and then to Florida. Youre only going to get bigger, and stronger. I personally have always supported you all, and my club stands behind you as well. And please, you know that you have the support here, we got your back, and I think I can speak for a vast majority of the people out there. So, without further ado.. on to the next chapter...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by RawNRG 01 at 9:02 PM 5-4-2003_


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: 1552 Design*

Good Luck Brad. Thanks to you and Adrian for giving me the opportunity to work with you in the early Backlick Rd. and Eisenhower Ave. days







It was fun. I hope any new endeavor you take on, keeps you happy and enjoying it always. 
I do think it's time we unleash the big secret to everyone though...
Project X was a hoax aiding VWoA in the cover-up of a terrible mishap almost 8 years ago. Adrian's best friend, James H... we'll just call him "Hoffie" for now, had the completed Mk4 Jetta Coupe under a tarp in his backyard since 1996. It apparently was a manufacturing error that Hoffie caught on a routine complimentary visit to the factory. They had it disguised as a regular 4 door Jetta using vinyl graphics. He, knowing the trouble they were in, convinced the factory to just let him hide in his backyard. They quickly agreed after fear of being ridiculed. Hoffie has never given us any reason to doubt his honesty so this is as truthful as Science... or Bigfoot... or GOD... whichever! Anyway, Hoffie only drove the car at night and in the lurking shadows until the day Brad came up with his ingenious plan to reveal the bastard child vehicle to the tuning world and pass it off as a cool custom car in his attempt to help Hoffie "Clean the frikkin' backyard!" for his Mom. It's gone off smoothly this time... but I hope this never has to happen again. Who knows what 'freaks of VWoA nature' might lurk in James H's backyard? 
I felt the Vortex community deserved to know.















Rich


----------



## assumedone (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 1552 Design (RichPugh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichPugh* »_Good Luck Brad. Thanks to you and Adrian for giving me the opportunity to work with you in the early Backlick Rd. and Eisenhower Ave. days







It was fun. I hope any new endeavor you take on, keeps you happy and enjoying it always. 
I do think it's time we unleash the big secret to everyone though...
Project X was a hoax aiding VWoA in the cover-up of a terrible mishap almost 8 years ago. Adrian's best friend, James H... we'll just call him "Hoffie" for now, had the completed Mk4 Jetta Coupe under a tarp in his backyard since 1996. It apparently was a manufacturing error that Hoffie caught on a routine complimentary visit to the factory. They had it disguised as a regular 4 door Jetta using vinyl graphics. He, knowing the trouble they were in, convinced the factory to just let him hide in his backyard. They quickly agreed after fear of being ridiculed. Hoffie has never given us any reason to doubt his honesty so this is as truthful as Science... or Bigfoot... or GOD... whichever! Anyway, Hoffie only drove the car at night and in the lurking shadows until the day Brad came up with his ingenious plan to reveal the bastard child vehicle to the tuning world and pass it off as a cool custom car in his attempt to help Hoffie "Clean the frikkin' backyard!" for his Mom. It's gone off smoothly this time... but I hope this never has to happen again. Who knows what 'freaks of VWoA nature' might lurk in James H's backyard? 
I felt the Vortex community deserved to know.















Rich

I have met this "Hoffie" person.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

All I can say is that you will be missed while closed AND......
I smell the possible beginning of the VW version of high performance.....similar to the M-series for BMW!!
Very nice!!!!


----------



## de4life (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (gsantelli)*

Good luck and GOD Bless. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (de4life)*

Brad, Steve, Adrian, John, Cameron, Rich all of those that have worked at and that ARE Vw Sport/1552 Design you all are truely the founders and forefathers of the VW/Audi tuning world in North America, you started it with the VR6 Cabrio and it went from there.
It has been an honor to know you guys, and like Jaurin said above seeing you in the tiny little one room place in Springfield and them moved up to Alexandria.
I loved my weekend trips there to just hang out with you all, and you taught this young high school kid with a nice shiny new GTI VR6 the way to do things and the way to do them right. I always trusted you guys in your recommendations and ideas for my car and the way i went with it.
i also enjoyed the trip down there 3 winters ago to your Treffen show and coming home with lots of money, enjoyed it very very much. You've guys have always been ahead of the game here in America and i think we can all thank you for that, building the cleanest lookings dubs and audis out there, and doing it the "VW Sport" way, clean, fast, stealth, and no crazy stereos or overly tinted windows (brad's pet peves)
Anyway congrats with the new venture i work at a very very nice VW dealership now in Ohio, and can only hope something like your suncoast venture can spread across VWoA to select dealerships around the country.
Brian McCauley formerly from VA now lives in Ohio
As also as Jaurin said, the heart of RawNRG always did and still does support you guys, 


_Modified by VR6 NRG at 10:04 PM 5-6-2003_


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (VR6 NRG)*

hey Brad - You gotta do what you gotta do, 1552 as it was will certainly be missed. But if the current business model isn't working anymore than things have to change. 
You guys have built a great reputation and established yourselves as authorities in the industry. Its pretty rare that a company can be around for as long as you have and have nothing but positive things said about you.
I'm sure no matter what happens you'll be moving on to something successful in the industry.
The suncoast deal sounds like a great opportunity... I've heard from VW insiders that they run a great organization down there. I just hope that if things progress they'll treat you as a business partner and not just an employee. 
If that doesn't work out then maybe you should go down to Champion and fill out an application... that looks like a cool place to work


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (MAC)*

Come back to MD!! The closest shop to my entire crew is 45 minutes away plus tolls


----------



## HardcoreRado (Feb 5, 2003)

Brad,
You and your crew have forever raised to bar not only in VW/Audi tuning, but in the community as a whole. 
It sounds corny but a turning point in my life was the chance encounter with you and Steve in that Applebee's in Alexandria on route 1. I've been thru several dubs since (including Rich's old Rabbit Conv. - still running I might add) and you guys have inspired each one. Hell, I still have the "VW Sport" hood flag on the Corrado (again...190,000+ and still running)!!
Good luck and many blessings in the future. 1552Design? Soon to be synonomous with AMG, M Sport and the Audi S line.
Big Ups to ya!!
- Wendell


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

I've never dealt with your company before, but best of luck in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (VWVancouver)*

Good luck to you Brad. I like the sounds of the plan with SunCoast, this could be a look at the future of VW tuning, and once again VWSport/1552/ you guys will be at the forefront of it.


----------



## SoFlaVWGrrrl (May 22, 2002)

Good luck with your new adventure, and hurry back soon! Will be missed.


----------



## Jax (Jan 19, 2003)

Brad, sorry to hear about these unfortunate times. Steve was sure to take car of me everytime. When he moved, John was more than willing to mimick Steve's excellent service. I've purchased all of my performance aftermarket parts (short of the APR upgrades) from 1552, and have recieved nothing but the best. Outstanding quality, the best prices along with quick shipping is what I've come to expect with 1552, and I have never been let down. I'm sorry to see this happen, but I feel this company will prevail. From what I hear, there is no other than an excellent reputation. I hope everything works out guys.
Jax
Panama City, FL


_Modified by Jax at 7:06 PM 5-9-2003_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (brad1552)*

Some of us are merely car geeks. We can tweak a this or that, 
maybe do a little custom thingie here or there. I know in a 
capitalist society, in business, makin' the bucks are what pays 
the bills and that is the bottom line.
But, Brad and all of you guys that have been associated with 
1552 through the years..... you guys be proud of what you have
accomplished. You guys have impacted the "tuning industry" 
greatly, maybe even more than you realize. I know I'm not 
alone when I say that you guys will always be a huge part of 
"doing it right." You guys have been and very well may be in
the future at it again. If not, know that you guys will always, 
always be a very significant part of VW tuning history. 
Some day I'll be in Barnes & Noble and there will be one of 
those books about VW tuning. There is no way 1552 could 
be left out of the history of this tuning industry. You guys 
were and still are creative as hell, VW artist's actually.
Now keep your head up, go on over there to Suncoast and 
make that damn Corrado we've been waitin' fer. Peace!

m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:59 PM 5-13-2003_


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice ([email protected])*

I hope the Suncoast deal goes well, but with what Fifteen52design has done for VW enthusiasts, VWoA itself should put you folks under their umbrella. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








On another note, what Suncoast is doing seems very, very forward-thinking as well. It would be the dream of Vortexers the world over if all Volkswagen delaers were Marketplace-standard and came complete with separate VW Motorsport showrooms. That's what Suncoast seems to be doing, and by partnering with them, I think the future looks rosy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I agree with Eric: let's get to that Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (ASurroca)*

Best of luck and I can't wait for your guys return. New Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Please, Brad?!?!?!?


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (PyroPopTrt)*

Wow, I am gone for a few months and all hell breaks out.








Brad thanks for everything you have done for me in the past, your company was always there for me. Looking back we will have great memories of it all.
Steve and John are the best of guys and I know it was also difficult for them in these changing times as it was for you and your family. I really hope the Suncoast VW deal works out. I am sure we here on the Vortex will hear about it and the Southeast VeeDubbers will support its growth.
I still can't believe I just read this sad topic,










_Modified by Roger Moore at 12:28 AM 5-11-2003_


----------



## jgmgti (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Roger Moore)*

Brad,John,Steve,
Thanks for the help and inspiration over the years.I am glad you are headingnin what appears to be a strong partnership w/SunCoast.*Back in 97 on a visit to your 1 room operation you guys opened up the tuning/modifying addiction,a relapse for me.Now too much money time and fun later I wish all of you the best for your advise service and some of N.Americas most innovative and tasteful tuner VWs.
jgmgti
Jonathan


----------



## Mk2GolfGuy (May 12, 2003)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Nik Pali)*

Good Luck, Guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Mk2GolfGuy)*

1552 Design has a well-earned reputation for being one of the best aftermarket VW tuners around. Hopefully things will work out with Suncoast so the 1552 name can live on. Brad, Adrian, Steve and John are some of the best people I know and good friends to boot.
There is some good news in all this though... Brad will be joining the staff of VWvortex in the near future. Brad will be helping on the sales side of the organization in addition to lending his hand on our editorial coverage on our sites. We're really excited to have Brad coming on board and even happier that he'll still be a big part of the community and VW scene.
Welcome aboard Brad! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- jamie


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (vwvortex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex1* »_
Welcome aboard Brad! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Ditto! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## assumedone (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (vwvortex1)*

[email protected] hmmm. got to get use to that


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (assumed1)*

You know, they say you measure a man by the friends that he keeps. I just went in and read this thread and then all of the kind words from some pretty heavy hitters here on the Vortex forums. Even if I didn't know how great Brad and Fifteen52 are, that'd have to be painfully obvious after I read this thread.
Okay, so I'll throw in my 1552 memories. I had just moved down to DC and picked up my '94 VR6 Jetta (man that car was loose). Somehow (don't ask me how he got my number) I got a call from Adrian, introducing himself. This was pre-Vortex days, and I was just some schmuck hanging out on the Corrado and Jetta VR6 listservers. 
I had to go down and check out their place in Springfield (what a hole that was







). VWSport may have been a small shop, but they were everywhere (remember those decals on the corners of hoods that everyone copied.... I still see VWSport decals on cars here in DC). One of the best parts of going to Waterfest (and I've been going since '96), was seeing the cars they would bring. Sadly, the cooler ones have been wrecked and are no longer with us, but the guys from Fifteen52 are, and I hope to raise a beer in their honor up at Waterfest. 
Brad, I'm very excited you're joining us. You're a legend in this scene man.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice ([email protected])*

That's awesome news to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1552 has done some really awesome stuff over the years I have been into dubs. The've given me some great inspiration when it comes to starting a vw related company. Even if the doors don't open back up I hope you stick around for the long run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Evan


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (2kjettaguy)*

WOW....this is weird news.
Brad, Adrian, Steve and John were some of _THE_ best guys in the business..., not only for their innovations and inspirations. More importantly to me they were on the top of the list for their customer service and attitude. They took care of me and my car ALL the time like it was their own, I respect that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







to the best guys out there. Good luck with everything you do!


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice ([email protected])*

Practically every cosmetic part on my car was purchased through 1552..for the past two years, I've called them, from everything regarding shift knobs, to spoilers, to help with installing a turbo inlet pipe...always courteous and more than willing to help... Steve, John, Adrian, Brad you guys have helped turn my car into what it is today...thanks







Whatever 1552 evolves or will evolve into, it will have my support.
P.S. Brad, I need those spacers dude


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Bora18t)*

As said by George... seeing some of the Vortex heavy hitters and alot of old friends respond to the news really brings back memories of the good times shared in-person and on Vortex. Best of luck Brad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW.....Please, we need another Treffen.


----------



## IBD12NV (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (Nik Pali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nik Pali* »_







dam, this is just the kinda year it's been
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
whatever you guys decide to do, keep us posted
I've been tuning my car with 1552 since i first got a dub - and they were the only ones that would take the time out and really explain things to me. This just kinda blows me away







- 1552 was the one tuner i could trust - honest, fair, service was second to none
I've dealt mostly with John and Brad over the years - but i wanted to say thank you to everyone at 1552 for all your help modding my car and all the hours spent answering stupid newbie questions when i got my first dub








best of luck with everything - let me know if you guys need anything
Bruno

I secound that!!! I'll miss you guys. I've more advise thna parts from 1552 and could always trust you were there to help.
John if you're reading this good luck man.
Wayne


----------



## yoC (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (IBD12NV)*

i apologize for not catching up on the news. unbelievably its been already 5 month since the shut down. thanks for all the helps you and vwsport/1552 crew provided me. especially, john helped me lots. its been a year since i have gone back to japan, and soon will be working for COX (japanese vw/audi/porsche tuner) seriously, you guys are the people who turned me to a dub freak







hoping everything is turning out good and hope to see you back







thanks
yoshi


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (yoC)*

not only did the best cars come out of 1552... but they also will go in the record books as being the FIRST to make a MK4 Jetta Coupe.... which was absolutely awesome 










_Modified by danny_16v at 7:28 PM 10-7-2003_


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (danny_16v)*

dammit i feel like such a late comer. now it seems like there's not really many places to go in FL. wish 1552 was around i'd make that drive to sarasota!!


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (captain coordination)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captain coordination* »_dammit i feel like such a late comer. now it seems like there's not really many places to go in FL. wish 1552 was around i'd make that drive to sarasota!!









Keep your ears open - you never know, right?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (1552)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1552* »_
Keep your ears open - you never know, right?

















i'd move to sarasota if it weren't for the damn hurricanes








bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (jebglx)*

1552 Design rules forever! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (RED WHIP)*

Hmmm...I suppose if this thread has made a comeback...anything is possible eh...


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

OK, too much winking at each other going on in here. Cut it out you fruitcakes.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: As Of May 1, Fifteen52design Is Closed Until Further Notice (vwsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsteve* »_Hmmm...I suppose if this thread has made a comeback...anything is possible eh...
















x2


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Come to think of it, if Oxford Edition is back... anything is possible, eh?


----------

